# ISO fleischkuekla recipe



## graysonjk (Aug 19, 2007)

Not sure of spelling but I am looking for the best fleishkukla recipe. Any one out there have one?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 19, 2007)

Your spelling is almost there, graysonjk.  I corrected it in the title of your thread.

In answer to your question, see if this  is what you are searching for.  At least it's a start.


----------



## Caine (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds like empenada to me, only less seasoned!


----------



## cara (Aug 20, 2007)

Fleischkuechle as I know them:

500 g	ground meat (pork& beef)
3 	frumpy rolls or white bread 
2 	finely chopped onions
2 bunches chopped parsley
1 bunch	chopped chives 
1 	cooked grated potatoes (if you want)
1 	grated carrot (if you want)
1 	egg 
	Butter 
 	nutmeg 
 	Paprika
           salt & Pepper

soak the rolls in water, squeeze out the water and pluck in small pieces

saute the onions in butter, after a while add the parsley and chives
let coll for a while
Mix with the ground meat and the egg, knead well and add the spices. 
If you want add now the potatoes and the carrot 
bake in hot oil.

If it's too soft, add breadcrumbs or rolled oats..


----------



## elaine l (Aug 20, 2007)

Sounds good!  How do you pronounce it?  If I make it I would like to say it properly!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 20, 2007)

I know this cant be an American recipe so what country did it originate?


----------



## Katie H (Aug 20, 2007)

It comes from Germany.


----------



## graysonjk (Aug 20, 2007)

*fleischkuekla*

Fleisch is flesh, meat
Kuekla is cake.
 None of these recipes are quite right although I am not sure how to pluck a bun.


----------



## Rom (Aug 20, 2007)

now that sounds nice cara!! lamb would go in there wouldn't it? my bf doesn't eat beef or pork 

so u stick this thing in the oven with an appropriate amount of oil as one big piece?

thx


----------



## cara (Aug 22, 2007)

ah.. bake in hot oil may be the wrong translation.. fry it in a pan ;o)


----------



## Rom (Aug 22, 2007)

cool  thanks


----------



## cara (Aug 23, 2007)

achja... I forgot.. I'm sure, lamb will do!


----------



## Caine (Aug 23, 2007)

Well, I perused several recipes on the internet, and although the shape varied from round to square to half-moon, they all used ground beef and onion in the filling, and they all said to deep fry them in lard, even the recipes written in German. I think my heart would insist I use canola oil, not lard.

As for pronunciation: Feisch is pronounced *FLY-sh* and you pronounce kuekla by shaping your mouth like you were going to say YOU and say *KEEK-la.* Yeah, it's tough to pronuonce, but it's still easier than saying a hard G in the back of your throat in tagalog.


----------



## Rom (Aug 23, 2007)

thanks cara  i might try to make some lamb (thanks to Caine) *FLY-sh KEEK-la* very soon


----------



## Tada615 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Back ground on fleisch kekla*

Fleisch kekla was a family favorite in our house, made for special occasions such as birthdays or family gatherings.  It was a peasant food meant to feed a large number of people with minimal of ingredients and also a minimal quantity of ingredients. i.e. we can make 16 sandwiches with1 lb of meat. Any ground meat will do for this dish. The meat is seasoned with onion, heavy amounts of salt and pepper to make the meat taste more like a sausage than hamburger for example. We always added a bit of hot water to start breaking down the fat. The outer dough is a basic unleaven bread dough. We used milk instead of water. It was important to let the dough rest before working with it.  In our home we made the sandwiches into triangles. This is because we rolled the dough into an 18 inch circle and quartered it applying a thin layer of meat to 1/2 of the quarter then folding over the dough and sealing the meat inside.  The sandwich was then deep fried in 375 degree oil. (in the old days it was lard) The sandwich will float on the oil so it has to be flipped until both sides are golden brown. Drain them, cut them and then drain the interior fat or you will be burned. Best eaten plain but many a person enjoys filling the now created pocket with tomatoes, onion, ketchup, cheese, etc... Nothing wrong with experimenting.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 29, 2009)

The Welsh coal miners wifes of Great Britain made the very same thing for their husbands to take with them into the mines for their meal. They were simply called a pasty, pastie or hogan (meat pie), but were dough wrapped around ground meat (beef, pork, mutton) with onion, sometimes potato (depending on the availability), salt and lots of black pepper, and then deep fried.

I'm happy that you have a tradition to draw upon! In a small way, it's a connection that you share with those of your family that have gone before you, and that's invaluable.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 29, 2009)

Caine said:


> Sounds like empenada to me, only less seasoned!


 
Sounds like Salisbury steak to me.  Kind of a meatloaf mixture cooked like a hamburger.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 29, 2009)

Frikadellen.  It's more likely to be found in Bergen County than in Jersey City


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 29, 2009)

My in-laws, German heritage, made what they called "fickadillies." They were kind of like meatloaf patties, oval in shape, with a brown gravy. Yep, like salibury steak.


----------



## Tada615 (Dec 29, 2009)

We had pasty growing up also. But we always baked the pasty whereas the fleisch kekla was deep fat fried.  Pasty was alway much thicker than how we made the fleisch kekla. Really brings back memories.  Thanks for reminding me about pasty. Might need to make some up soon.


----------

